# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  دو سوال فوری از انتگرال

## IranSatellite

سلام دوستان
 دو سوال از بخش انتگرال کتاب دیفرانسیل داشتم: 1- در انتگرال گیری از عبارت های توان دار چگونه باید عمل کرد؟؟ در بعضی کتاب ها دیدم که مثلا در یه عبارت توان داری، یه کسری مثل یک سوم رو اومده بیرون انتگرال گذاشته که هر چی فکر میکنم نمیدونم این از کجا اومده
 2- در عبارت های دارای جزء صحیح و قدر مطلق باید چگونه انتگرال گرفت؟ 
ممنون

----------


## Ro.Architect

درود

*در انتگرال گرفتن از عبارت های تواندار شما 1 را به توان اضافه کرده و معکوس انرا به عنوان ضریب درکنار عبارت مینویسید:*

----------


## Ro.Architect

در انتگرال گیری از جزء صحیح باید تقسیم بندی بازه ها به صورتی باشد که براکت عدد صحیح شود

در قدر مطلق هم بازه های مثب و منفی باید جدا شوند

----------


## raponzel

واسه دیفرانسیل بای سوالای نهایی از سال چندو بگیریم که به درد بخوره؟

----------


## IranSatellite

> واسه دیفرانسیل بای سوالای نهایی از سال چندو بگیریم که به درد بخوره؟


دیفرانسیل نسبت به پارسال (91) چند تا مبحثش مثل سری ها و ... در چاپ جدید (92) حذف شده دیگه چه برسه به سال های قبل ترش (90 - 89 - ...)
بهترین کار، خوندن جزوه هست چون با نمونه سوال سال های گذشته خیلی خیلی سخت میشه نمره قبولی (7 به بالا) آورد!! (البته این تجربه و نظر شخصی من بود)

----------


## IranSatellite

> در انتگرال گیری از جزء صحیح باید تقسیم بندی بازه ها به صورتی باشد که براکت عدد صحیح شود
> 
> در قدر مطلق هم بازه های مثب و منفی باید جدا شوند



دوست عزیز ممنون از راهنمائیت ولی من جزء صحیح رو اصلا متوجه نشدم.
چرا به جاش تو تفکیک عبارت، عدد گذاشتیم؟؟ و اینکه چرا هیچ تاثیری تو جواب نکرد جز صحیح؟

----------


## Ro.Architect

در عبارت جزء صحیح کف مقدار رو در نظر میگیریم و x رو در بازه ی -1 تا 0 محاسبه میکنیم پس جز صحیح مقدار کمتر خواهد بود یعنی 1- و به عنوان ضریب در این سوال مطرح شده است.

----------


## Ro.Architect



----------


## IranSatellite

> 



دوست عزیز خط سوم و آخر چه طوری به دست اومد؟؟
تا خط دوم رو فهمیدم ولی این که خط سوم چه جوری اومد رو نفهمیدم که چه طوری پایین x و 2x به دست اومد در حالی که ضرایب بالا جز صحیح 0 و 1 بود!
یه توضیح بدید ممنون میشم

----------


## Ro.Architect

معذرت میخوام اشتباه از من بود  =0 میشه.

انتگرال 2-و 1- و1 به ترتیب x , x- ,  -2x میشود

----------


## Ro.Architect

درضمن براکت اینجا خود عبارت مورد نظر هست نه ضریب

----------


## h25os12

ارشیتکت، مطمئنی جواب میشه10؟؟؟

----------


## Ro.Architect

بخدا فرمولی تایپ کردن سخته واسه همین اشتباه میشه

----------


## h25os12

نه درسته جواب من اشتب کردم .....ولی تو هم خوب کپ زدی ها جیگر.....!!!!!!!!! :18:

----------


## ronesans



----------


## ronesans

درضمن پیشاپیش از کیفیت نه چندان مساعد عکس عذر خواهی می کنم

----------

